# Scott08's Powerlifting Log - First Comp



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

i've decided to compete in a few months for the first time, so instead of just making loads of annoying threads with questions about competing i can just put 'em all in here as and when, and it may also keep me motivated to compete sooner rather than later.

i started lifting just over 2 years ago. my first ~16 months of training i made ok progress but i didnt have a good program and wasnt as commited as i could of been. i also had different goals, with me originally getting into it mainly to just look better, with stength being a secondary goal. because of this, i wasnt very strong. i started at 5'10, 125 pounds. After around 16 months of training i was about 5'11-6ft, 175 pounds, with my lifts being 100/85(p)/160.

for the past 7-8 months ive had alot better programming. i started on madcow's and ran that for about 5 months. im now on texas method and have been for the past 7 weeks. current stats:

19, 6ft, 204 pounds. ~15 % bf but thats a guess

squat: 153kg, 1x3

Deadlift: 160kg, 1x5 (not very high as these were done after 5x5 quat and 5x5 bench)

bench: 105, 1x3 paused

I'm planning on competing at the beginning of october with the gbpf. i'll be in the u20 and 93kg unequipped class, and hope to hit over a 500kg total. any advice for my first comp would be great


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

bit of a disspointing session yesterday. tweaked something deep in my hip earlier on. i still got what i aimed for which was a 155 squar for a triple, then a 160 for a single, but the groove and speed just didnt feel great. im finding it really hard to get a good reflex on the heavier weights, as i dont go down very fast for fear if it just burying me.

bench was were it went bad. couldnt get very good back tightness, and so only got 2 reps of 108 instead of the 3 i was supposed to. i then tried 115 for a single and failed it.

hopefully mondays workout goes better!


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Had a pretty sh*t workout yesterday aswell.

was supposed to hit 133 for 5x5 on beltless squats, but i had tweaked something in my lower abs on fridays workout, and i was just feeling really achy so i decided to not risk an injury and did lighter squats. ended up just doing 3 sets of 6 at 100kg olpymic atg style.

bench also didnt go great, was aiming to hit 100kg for 4x4. got first for 4 reps, second set for 3, then just did 90 for 7.

deadlifts actually went better than expected. i had aimed to hit 155 for 10. i only managed 4 reps, but then realised after i had put 165 on the bar!

trainings not going brilliant at the moment, im not sure if texas method is for me. im considering getting coaching from george leeman or eric lilliebridge to get past a 500kg total for my first meet


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

my workouts werent feeling great last week, but managed to hit a 158 for 3 squat, and 108 for 3 paused bench. i've now gotten a program off of *george leeman* and am feeling alot more focused.

new program looks pretty hard... im not use to volume. today called for 20 reps on the bench press. i just about managed 70kg and it was brutal.

bulking for another 4 weeks, hoping i can hit some nice numbers on this new program.

current goal is 400/300/500lb. ill likely get to the squat and deadlift a fair bit quicker than the bench though


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

got my programme off of george leeman on monday, and have now done monday and tuesdays workout. all i can say is its f*cking brutal!!

monday involved a 20 rep paused bench set, and tuesday involved a 20 rep deficit deadlift set, plus a whole load of other stuff. program looks hard but his testimonials are amazing, so im expecting some pretty good gains. i managed 70kg on the bench, and 110kg on the deadlift.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Subbed.. Good luck with your comp !


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Onwards and upwards.Now you have stopped getting taller you should start to thicken up.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Northern Lass said:


> Subbed.. Good luck with your comp !


cheers! its another couple of months away so i still have some more time to get prepared for it and get my total up.



gearchange said:


> Onwards and upwards.Now you have stopped getting taller you should start to thicken up.


yeah i havent really grown (in height) in about a year now, and have put on about 5-6 stone in about 2 and a half years (with some fat and height though), so i dont think i will be gaining too much more weight! i have big goals for strength though.

as an update, training is going well but is very hard on this new programming, and today calls for a 20 rep set of pause squats :crying: weirdly though im looking forward to it..

as this is mainly a bodybuilding site i thought id atleast get one pic up:










legs will probs look better closer to competition since i have to diet a little to make weight, but not too bothered as i dont really have any physique goals


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

man theres no way id put you down for as light as 204 at 6'

you must have hollow bird bones like me, GL


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> man theres no way id put you down for as light as 204 at 6'
> 
> you must have hollow bird bones like me, GL


yeah ive always been lighter than i look, a few years ago i was about 120-125 pounds, but wasnt unhealthily skinny. ive got small joints and narrow shoulder bone structure which is probs the reason im fairly light.

training on leemans program is going well, very sore though. im not used to high reps so its going to take a little getting used to. its sort of like a peaking program in the sense that the weight jumps are quite big per week and reps per set go down accordingly, which will be good running up to my meet.

yesterday i got 85kg x 20 on pause squats, then 100kg romanian deadlifts for 21/20/18


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

nice, subbed btw, GL with the training and cant wait to see your progress


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> nice, subbed btw, GL with the training and cant wait to see your progress


cheers!

- - - - -

training yesterday went well, added 7.5kg to last weeks deficit deadlift weight and managed to get 20 reps (only on rep last than last week). 7.5kg added to my box squat aswell and got the same amount of reps (20) so very happy with both of those. the 20 rep sets arent as bad as i thought they were gonna be now im a little used to it.

bench wasnt quite as good on monday, but the burn in my chest ruins high reps.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Monday didn't go as well as i would of hoped - 80kg paused bench for 13 reps. only thing to do is to make sure my diet and sleep is in check and just try harder next week.

my pressing strength doesnt seem to be progressing as well on this program but i'll see how it goes as the weight goes up.

tuesday went very well, i upped the weight by 10kg from last week on deficit deadlifts and still managed the same amount of reps; 128kg x 20.

also added 10kg to my deadlift stance box squats and got the same amount of reps as last week; 100kg x20. very happy with how my deadlift and squat strength are going, bench not so much


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

last week followed a similar pattern, fairly happy with my squat and deadlift progress, but not bench. i got:

-85kg paused bench x9

-138kg deficit deadlifts x15

-110kg clsoe stance box squat x15

-113kg pause squat x11

overall im happy with how progress is going, just not happy with my bench progress. i had bad sleep and hadnt eaten enough the days before though so that may be why. ive had better rest and more calories this weekend so hopefully my bench workout today goes well.

my pause squats arent progressing quite as well, but ive never been very good at them, so i think i will just keep adding weight till i get to 5 reps, then put a belt on and start doing normal (non paused) squats


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

training last week was decent:

-90kg paused bench x7

-148 d.d x13

-120 box squat x12

-123 pause squat x7

this week ive managed a 95kg paused bench for 6/5/5/4. deficit deadlifts i got 158kg x 10, and deadlift stance box squats i got 130kg for 10. again, not very happy with how my bench progress is going, so somethings gotta change there. deadlift and squats are feeling very good though, especially since theyve all been beltless. i should be over 4 plates on the squat when i max out which will be a nice little milestone.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

havent updated in a little while. training has been up and down which has been very annoying.

for deadlifts i hit 168kg x7 deficits, then the week after pulled from the floor and got 178kg x7 (was hoping for me, but was still ok). after those i did a few singles and worked up to a not too difficult 190, which should mean fresh i can pull ateast 200. this week however, i was aiming to hit 185 x 5+, but was warming up and when i got to 180 it just didnt feel right. the weight felt so slow and i felt i didnt have much power, i was trying to get more pop off the floor but it was just slow. i did a few more single of it trying to get the groove right but it just wasnt working, the weight just wasnt moving as it should and i dont know why. i had decent sleep and felt good before the workout so not sure whats going on.

as for squats, i went up to 133 paused for 4. idid some singles which didnt feel good, switched to low bar and they went up alot nicer. the next week i then did the whole session with low bar but something was very off and only managed a couple of normal reps with 143. possibly bad recover and just not knowing the form, so the next week i went up to 145, but only managed 7 reps belted, and the reps were inconsistent. i felt i could of maybe got more but it felt like my back was going to snap in half. was really hoping for 10+. ive been working on my form today, tweaking a little and trying to stay more up right and drop into my hips more. friday is where i can properly see how im doing with some reps. really hoping for 150 x 8+, but ill have to see how it goes.

for bench i went up to 95 and got 6, then 100 but only managed 4 (felt very off). ifelt like i was peaking too early so dropped the weight a little and tride improving my form. i now get alot tighter and a bigger arch and i feel its helped my alot. this week i got 95 x 8 (last rep was helped a little as i misgrooved). bench has been up and down but overrall is feeling alot better now.

i think this program on isnt very good to be honest. i like the concept behind it howver i think the exercise frequency and selection is far from ideal for someone preparing for a powerlifting meet. i think i might get onto a different program to peak a little better starting from next week (possibly sheiko). however, if i cant iron out my deadlift and squat issues i dont think i will be going for this meet in october.


----------

